# I'm sure TT forum is much better (probably)



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3ZTWa4W94#t=21


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
A TTF one would be interesting.Anyone capable.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Think ours would be on ttoc trying to keep TTF members at arms length...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am sure there could be an interesting one based on this place and the politics..... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Shame about the translation :roll:


----------

